
Deepart.io – Generate images styled like your favorite artist - mrry
http://deepart.io
======
nness
For those curious, someone has made a public implementation, using the same
source material as the linked site: [https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-
style](https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style)

~~~
dmd
I wrote up some easy instructions for doing it on ec2:
[http://dmd.3e.org/2015/09/Neurally-
Stylin/](http://dmd.3e.org/2015/09/Neurally-Stylin/)

~~~
deadfish
Did you ever try with a g2.8xlarge instance? 600px seems a little low res for
printing.

~~~
dharma1
How much GPU ram does the g2.8xlarge have? For printing an A4 at 300dpi you'd
want 2480 x 3508px. If that doesn't fit in the GPU ram, and you are just doing
this for yourself/friends it might be a better idea to run neural-style in CPU
mode.

An order of magnitude slower but you'll have a lot more ram at your disposal

------
pavlov
Deep learning could become this decade's equivalent to the fractal craze of
the 1990s.

It will have arrived when the next Jurassic Park remake-sequel features a Jeff
Goldblum look-a-like who is an expert in "deep computing" and has lines like
this:

 _" Of course the dinosaurs can rewrite computer programs! All this time,
they've been watching, and their neural networks have been adapting... I told
you it would happen."_

------
mafro
The results from this are incredible. I'd happily pay for a high-res image
that I could have printed.

~~~
Kiro
How do you know? I need to wait 70 hours. Did you donate?

EDIT: Just noticed Latest submissions. Ignore this. :)

------
lostmsu
I had a similar project in progress, but paper author's university declined to
licence technology. Did you somehow managed to convince them, or did you
register as non-profit?

~~~
pepon
did they make a patent on that algorithm?

~~~
lostmsu
It is pending.

~~~
MasterScrat
So what would happen to these guys if the patent is granted? And do you think
it is likely it will be?

------
dankohn1
This seems like a great application to use AWS Lambda. It would allow you to
do things like charge PayPal for sub-minute results, or perhaps show multiple
ads until you generate enough revenue to pay for the usage.

~~~
larrys
In case you miss the thread here at HN that mentions you:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10526572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10526572)

~~~
dankohn1
Thanks, I might have missed that.

------
sschueller
The image I submitted is not the image shown to me on the submitted page
([https://deepart.io/image/submissions/](https://deepart.io/image/submissions/)).
Instead it appears to be someone else's.

~~~
jakejake
Same thing happened to me. I wonder if I'll get my image ? Wait time is 300
hours so it'll be a while.

------
caio1982
"Estimated waiting time: more than 58 hours"

It's going to be a long, long time before being able to comment on the results
(of a photo I submitted), but the latest submissions look fantastic!

~~~
Peroni
>We are two researchers, trying to give the access to novel machine learning
techniques to larger audience. Unfortunatelly (sic) the server costs a lot and
we cannot afford many... Thus, if you like our work, please consider helping
us with a small donation for covering server costs.

~~~
caio1982
Yep, I did read that right below the ETA line :-) still it's a long time,
isn't it? It doesn't diminish the quality of the results anyway, I know it was
a great effort to put everything together (and it is even greater to
maintain). I just don't feel compelled to pay for it yet.

------
dewashing
This looks exactly like a hacktx Hack I saw
[http://devpost.com/software/filter-me](http://devpost.com/software/filter-me)

------
anodari
Could add Romero Britto?
([http://www.britto.com/front/originals](http://www.britto.com/front/originals))

~~~
methou
You can upload your own image as the template, on the right side next to your
target image.

------
bru
$ curl [http://deepart.io/](http://deepart.io/)

curl: (7) Failed to connect to deepart.io port 80: Connection refused

~~~
brobinson
It's up for me, just really slow.

------
buraksarica
Great service, a suggestion: You may provide small thumbnails of processed
images so we can make a better decision before donation to speed up :)

------
werber
It be cool if you could add the name of the artist who's work your uploading.
So excited to see my Manet-mashup!

------
jcfrei
Can't wait to see those pop up as facebook profile pictures. Sarcasm aside,
some of them really look fantastic!

~~~
buraksarica
I was just writing the same comment, then said to myself: "hey don't wake up
hackers, do it yourself :p" and i continue to my boring paid job like nothing
happened.

------
methou
I got a certificate revoked error, then I realized it was signed by WoSign.

------
artur_makly
if you like Warhol, instead of waiting 213hrs - you could get a hand-made
"poptrait" in 1 hr : [http://popteam.io](http://popteam.io)

~~~
nkozyra
That's a lot of overhead for some otherwise very simple work in Photoshop.

------
DaGardner
waiting time for my submission was 106h... that's insane. And if I'd donate
€2.99 it would get reduced to 96h...

(I know..., HN produced a lot of load on their servers...)

------
metachris
Current wait time: "more than 263 hours"

------
TeeWEE
I cannot sign up, there is a 500 error

------
designium
It doesnt work for IOS Safari

------
riskneural
Isn't bootstrap just amazing?

